# Knifemaker



## AM1 (Oct 1, 2009)

It's my sad duty to report that my friend and neighbor (& Contender's dad) Knifemaker, passed away this afternoon about 2:30, after a long fight with cancer. He was a master builder, craftsman, artist, & hobbyist. He was an outstanding provider for his family & that reflects in the fine character of his 2 children. He was also a peaceful & loving neighbor. Until we meet him again, let's pray & remember the family in the hours & days ahead.


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 1, 2009)

Sorry to hear.  I will pray for peace for his family and friends.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 1, 2009)

Very sad news. My Prayers go out for Contender* and family.


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 1, 2009)

my condolences to the Roshau family.  Prayers offered up for comfort and understanding.  Ralph will be sorely missed.


----------



## Melissa (Oct 1, 2009)

prayers sent


----------



## gtparts (Oct 1, 2009)

Another legacy-builder lost to family and friends.......but what a legacy!!!  

R.I.P. , Knifemaker.


----------



## redneckcamo (Oct 1, 2009)

May the LORD  be with them in this time of grief !

very sorry contender !

RIP knifemaker


----------



## secondseason (Oct 1, 2009)

God speed knifemaker!!  Prayers sent for the family!


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 1, 2009)

So sorry to hear the news...


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 1, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Oct 1, 2009)

So sorry to hear this... thoughts with the family..


----------



## HandgunHTR (Oct 1, 2009)

My heart is darkened.

Although I never met Ralph, I spoke with him on a couple of occations regarding stuff in the S&S and when Contender* was in the hospital.

My prayers are with the family.


----------



## 99Roadking (Oct 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about Ralph. He was a great guy. My thoughts are with the family.


----------



## Slingblade (Oct 1, 2009)

My sincere condolences to the family and friends of Ralph (Knifemaker), he will be missed.  I had the pleasure of meeting him and he impressed me greatly.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 1, 2009)

My regrets. I will keep the family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 1, 2009)

My condolences go out to the family.

Scooter1 got with Mr. Roshau and had me a knife built as a "get well soon" gift.  It's gorgeous.  Though I've never used it, I often admire it and show it off to folks when I can.

This deer season, I'll be using it.

God be with him and his family.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 1, 2009)

Prayers sent up, thoughts go out to the folks he left behind.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Oct 1, 2009)

i pray that God will grant the family peace and comfort , chris


----------



## AM1 (Oct 1, 2009)

My dad had Ralph build him a knife several months ago, in the spring, I think. They worked together for at least 25 years. I'm not sure, but it is quite possibly one of the last  he was able to construct.


----------



## K80 (Oct 1, 2009)

My heart sank when I read the thread in the campfire. 

Contender I send my condolences to you and your family.


----------



## germag (Oct 1, 2009)

Contender*, you know my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family buddy. If there's anything I can do....


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 1, 2009)

My prayers added.


----------



## Spotlite (Oct 1, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers for the family.


----------



## cmghunter (Oct 2, 2009)

Sorry to hear.Prayers for the family


----------



## bearpugh (Oct 2, 2009)

a very sad day. contender, you and your family are in my prayers. if u need anything at all please let me know. ralph, god bless you.


----------



## T_Fish (Oct 2, 2009)

contender im sorry for you and your familys loss,, i never met him, but i hear he was a good man,, prayers sent


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2009)

We will miss you Ralph, you were a great knifemaker and an even greater person. Prayers go out for the family.


----------



## Lorri (Oct 2, 2009)

This is very sad news. I have heard so many great things about your work Knifemaker and sure you will continue to do great work in Heaven.  Knifemaker you will surely be missed.  Praying for you Contender and the family.


----------



## Sargent (Oct 2, 2009)

Prayers go out to contender* and the rest of the family.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2009)

contender*, you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers............


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 2, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your Father, Contender.  Prayers are sent for you and your family.  He is in a better place now...


----------



## georgia357 (Oct 2, 2009)

Prayers sent for Contender and his family.  Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Nitro (Oct 2, 2009)

Prayers sent for the family . You all have my condolences.


----------



## Kelli (Oct 2, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Inthegarge (Oct 2, 2009)

Praying for this Family and their loss.......RW


----------



## contender* (Oct 2, 2009)

Thank you so much for the kind words and prayers. We have a tough day tomorrow so keep the prayers coming. It's hard for me to even imagine my life without my best friend and huntin buddy. I'm just so glad that he is no longer struggling with that terrible illness.


----------



## Sharpshooter (Oct 2, 2009)

Prayers for the family. God Bless each of you.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 3, 2009)

My prayers added to the rest that God will comfort all those that loved Ralph and called him friend. I will always cherish the knife he made for me.
RIP brother Ralph!


----------



## J3Holt (Mar 6, 2020)

This made it's way to me a few years ago. It's my favorite knife..so much that I have refused to use it. I am assuming it was made by Knifemaker? May he RIP. I was hesitant to post after discovering he had passed, but for the family and friends on here I thought yall might like to see it.


----------

